# Barista Express - can the grinder outlet cover be removed?



## Undecided (Nov 18, 2017)

In deciding between the Barista Express and Dual Temp Pro, I was wondering if the grey plastic cover on the BE, in which the portafilter sits when filling the basket with coffee, can be removed?

The reason being - I intend to use my existing grinder for espresso, but wondered about using the inbuilt BE grinder for a cafetiere. So a second question is can the BE inbuilt grinder be adjusted all the way to cafetiere coarseness?

Thanks


----------

